# HELP! lighting question for vaulted ceiling



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have to hang them from either chains, steel rods, or cables from the ceiling. As for the type of lights, ever been in an Art Gallery or Furniture center that uses Spots?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

go over to GOOGLE and put in "hanging florecents from vaulted celings" hit images....they show pix of one where they are mounted the same angle as the ceiling straight up,and you don't even see them...ever consider track lighting right along the wall where it meets the ceiling you can slide those on the tracks.4 seperate tracks with light switches in each corner of the studio to control tracks


----------



## HICjim (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Once the ceiling is up, recessed lighting is not only a "bear" to install in an insulated/vaulted situation, but fairly expensive as well.

I just did some work for a customer who used track lighting, and it looked AMAZING....... The guy who did the install used surface mould to bring power to the light bars, and did a very sweet looking job. It didn't have that "added-on" look either. I tip my hat to whoever did the work. I'm not easily impressed, but I was here. 

The reason my customer chose the track lighting was simple...... She HATES working under fluorescent lights, because it makes her "feel" like she's at work!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Not sure what look you are going after, but like Biggles suggested, if you do some searching ( I mean beyond isle 3 of the big box stores ) I expect you can find some flourecent fixtures that would look very nice hanging. 
Myself, I don't think I would like the fixtures mounted to the sloped walls.
I have suspended monorail track around my vaulted ceiling. The look is what I was after, but I would have preferred more flourecent lighting.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

pauls said:


> workshop studio 20x24 with centered ceiling fan.
> 
> My studio is going to have vaulted ceiling.
> 
> ...


It seems the main drivers in this project are color temp and brightness. 
Fluorescent people, like Lithonia, can tell you the uniformity of brightness for your specific layout by using their computer generated plots. Your odds of getting an answer are better if you have or make up a company name. I have two company names and only one has actual paying customers.

IMHO, the problem as stated is overconstrained. You'll have to give up on at least one of the design goals.

If no ceiling fan, then you could use a 20'x24', or smaller, diffuser which would probably exceed your unspoken cost constraint.

Office lighting calls for an intensity of ~500 lux.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux


----------

